# Raumbediengerät Hausautomatisierung



## bbse30 (11 September 2014)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte meine Raumsteuerung über eine S7 ET200s CPU PN/DP realisieren. 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Raumbediengerät um Heizung; Licht Rolladen usw. von einer Stelle zu steuern.

kennt einer ein Raumbediengerät welches einen Soll und Ist wert in 0-10V raus gibt?

Oder kennt einer Raumbediengeräte die mit Profibus kommunizieren.

:TOOL:


----------



## BlueDogi (15 September 2014)

Die S7 Welt ist nicht für Hausautomatisierung gedacht, auch nicht besonders gut geeignet. Das einzige was mir auf die schnelle einfällt und am wenigsten Arbeit macht ist ein Panel mit einzubinden. Das nächste wäre über eine CP die eine RS232 Schnittstelle besitzt etwas selber bauen z.B. eine App fürs Handy über Bluetooth oder einen µC der die Daten dann weiter gibt.

Kurze Info an eine RS232 kann man ein BT Module anschließen da beides Seriell läuft.    

Aber wie gesagt es ist nicht vorgesehen.


----------

